# Add this to anything !!



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

bored of boring chicken, steak, pork , rice , potato's for a meal .

Serioulsy i bought this from sainburys , add a drop with anything (chicken, miced up with rice, mash it potatoe's ) ANYTHING (except oats, i dont think that'll taste so good but u get my drift



Hot Peri Peri Marinade

Serving Size: 40 g, Calories: 35, Fat: 1.2g, Carbs: 4.4g, Protein: 0.5g

even the meduim hotness 1 burn's


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Love this too, I got about 4 bottles of tobasco to finish before I reach for the peri peri.


----------

